# Question about 69 factory options



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

hello, new member here, and new GTO owner. 
I recently purchased a complete 69 GTO project for me and my father to build. All of the original interior is present, but rough. The odd thing is the seller said the car was a factory delete glove box, and climate control. The only options the car came with was power steering, power brakes. The dash where the glove box should be is all one solid piece, with no door. I've tried to do some research, and come up completely empty about this factory option. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow when I head down to do a little work. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

That option would be called a special request or "memo car". On the passenger broadcast sheet a memo code would be 9D, which tells the plant there is a special request. There is a special request code on the PHS billing history card as well but I do not know what it is for the year 1969. I would talk to Jim from PHS and see what the special request code would be. If you have that code on your billing history card then most likely your non glove box option would make sense. Otherwise if you don't have that code I would say it never came from the factory that way.


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

Definitely post up pics! That's something I've never seen.


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

Will do. I'm heading down to the shop today after I get off work. And thanks for the info. I'm not sure what all paperwork is still intact for the car, but will check into it. Lol, to tell the truth, all I noticed on the car was it was complete, 242 Vin on car and title, and body was straight. At the selling price it was pay now, ask questions later.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

This one is new to me too, and I'm really curious. Yes, please do post up photos and whatever else you can find.

Bear


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, this is what I'm looking at. And I'm guessing this is going to be really hard to replace


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

This is what I was told by the seller, and I don't know if there is a bit of truth to it. He said he did a little research on it a while back, and what he had found (from where he didn't say) is he was told the first 40 GTOs produced in 69 came from the factory in this manner. Why? For who? He said he had no idea, but this was all he could find about it. I did think it was really interesting, and I've probably ended up with a super rare....... Dash, lol. Just thought maybe someone here had seen or heard something about this before.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Does your cowl tag have an early build date, like Aug?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Your cowl tag will also have a sequence number for that plant. If the 1st 40 theory is to hold water your cowl tag will tell you.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry, I'm calling :icon_bs: on this. I see non stock door panels and other mods to the dash (gauges) to me it looks like someone glassed over the glovebox. If op can show paperwork to back this up I'll eat crow but I don't think I will have to. :smash:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I also noticed the guages in the center. In the photo it's hard to see, but I've never seen an arrangement like that from the factory either.

Bear


----------



## RevGTO (Aug 10, 2014)

ALKYGTO said:


> Sorry, I'm calling :icon_bs: on this. I see non stock door panels and other mods to the dash (gauges) to me it looks like someone glassed over the glovebox. If op can show paperwork to back this up I'll eat crow but I don't think I will have to. :smash:


Unfortunately thumbnails won't load from this site, but I can see the door panels, which look like a base 72 LeMans. Since a glove box delete has never been mentioned in all the restoration literature out there about GTO's, and the construction of the dash would have made it a quite a job for the factory to execute in very small numbers, and since the gauges are non-stock, I think it's pretty clear that some previous owner designed and built the dash pad of his dreams.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Never seen such a thing. I find it hard to believe that Pontiac would even go to the trouble to make such a dash pad as I would think it to require a special mold.

Did you crawl up under the dash and look to see if the panel is indeed solid and not filled in. If they made a "glove box delete" feature then I would assume there would be no opening on the other side of that dash pad.

Now Pontiac has done some weird things. If it had heater and heater controls delete, radio delete, manual steering, and any other changes, I might almost be convinced that the car was specially ordered for drag use.

They do have dash pad restoration companies that can recover your old dash pad to save it and refurb it to look as good as new. This is my best guess; a former owner wanted something a little unique and had the dash pad made. For its age, the dash pad appears to be in too good of shape. It should have some cracking or splits after all these years. I might just not be seeing that in the photos as you know how photos can be. Still it looks cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry for the long delay, it's been a crazy couple of weeks around my place. I'll attach a pic of the cowl tag. Looks like it was built 2nd week of September. As for the gages, it still has the original gauges in the dash, but someone has cut out the (ash tray?) section at the bottom of the dash and mounted a tach, that's the only other gauge besides the 3 factory gauges in the dash. It has a msd ignition wired in poorly as well. The dash does show some wear, and is cracked pretty badly on the drivers side, and curled up at the windshield. I'll get some better pictures this weekend as we are going to start stripping the interior out and see what kind of mechanical shape she's in. I appreciate all the information guys.


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

And unfortunately, the only paperwork I have on the car is the title, and a 1994 Texas tag. If I do find that it was just covered with the pad I'll probably have it refinished and add the glove box back. And if it's solid under there, then I'll leave it as is, and have something a little different. As for the door panels, front buckets, and most of the other interior, you are correct. It is a Frankenstein job in there for sure, but the plan is to go back mostly original when we get to it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Faeodan said:


> As for the gages, it still has the original gauges in the dash, but someone has cut out the (ash tray?) section at the bottom of the dash and mounted a tach, that's the only other gauge besides the 3 factory gauges in the dash.



The 3 gauges in the center of the dash under the GTO emblem are not stock at all. If this dash is as funked up as it looks you may want to find a better core to restore or just make it completely custom but nicer.


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, just looked at a bunch of dash pictures. Did not realize those 3 where not supposed to be there. You know, I'm starting to become afraid of what I'm going to find under this thing, but looking more like the best option is just replace it, and put it back the way it should be.


----------



## Faeodan (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I finally got to tear into things this last Sunday, and you where correct, it had a box at one time, and someone had this dash refinished to their "vision". All in all it was a pretty cool job until someone started cutting on it to mount a tach. So, we are going to find a new core or get a new dash from opgi. On a good note, a new set of points and the motor is alive and well. Needs new plugs but sounds healthy. No knocks. Tranny engaged and pulled D & R. Floor pans look great, with only one spot of deep rust in the front driver side pan. Had really good news this weekend. Thanks for the help and info.


----------

